# Cuidado com a saúde



## Luis França (14 Fev 2008 às 14:01)

...


----------



## ACalado (14 Fev 2008 às 14:08)

tudo a começar a lavar o cabelo com sabão rosa ou azul


----------



## Vince (14 Fev 2008 às 14:47)

Luis França disse:


> O que eles fazem para dar lucro à custa da nossa saúde.



É mais o que eles inventam para sacar emails para publicidade ou só para brincar com as pessoas

Isso é um conhecido Hoax. Daqueles emails que circulam em todo o mundo em variadas línguas (chain letters) recheados de lendas urbanas só para obterem grandes listas de emails para encher as nossas caixas de correio de lixo.

Normalmente é tudo inventado, e acrescentam no final o nome de uma qualquer instituição para dar credibilidade, neste caso a Faculdade de Ciências e Tecnologia. Por exemplo aqui tens a versão inglesa com outro nome qualquer:



> Subject: FW: SHAMPOO ALERT!!! MUST READ!!!
> Importance: High
> 
> Check the ingredients listed on your shampoo bottle, and see if they have this substance by the name of Sodium Laureth Sulfate or simply SLS.
> ...




Conheço uma pessoa que aqui há uns meses ano recebeu um daqueles emails a pedir ajuda para uma situação dramática, não me recordo o que era, ou um tipo de sangue ou qualquer coisa do género. Essa pessoa quis ajudar e deu-se ao trabalho de contactar para os números que indicavam e ...não existiam. Contactou instituições que eram referidas, um hospital de Lisboa onde supostamente estaria essa pessoa a precisar de ajuda mas o nome referido no email não constava nessa instituição, nem paciente, nem médicos referidos no email, nem nada. Todo o email, o apelo dramático, os nome e os números de telefone era tudo inventado. 

Porque é que há pessoas que fazem este tipo de brincadeiras ? Não sei, eu não consigo compreender


----------



## iceworld (14 Fev 2008 às 14:53)

Tenho aqui Sodium Lauryl Sulfate  na pasta de dentes Aquafresh
 Só pensam em €€€€€€€€€€€€€


----------



## vitamos (14 Fev 2008 às 15:04)

Vince disse:


> É mais o que eles inventam para sacar emails para publicidade ou só para brincar com as pessoas
> 
> Isso é um conhecido Hoax. Daqueles emails que circulam em todo o mundo em variadas línguas (chain letters) só para obterem grandes listas de emails para encher as nossas caixas de correio de lixo.
> 
> ...



Bom em primeiro lugar a fonte é logo de desconfiar: "Faculdade de Ciência e Tecnologia"... qual? A da Nova (FCT-UNL) a de Coimbra (FCT-UC)?...

Mesmo a ser verdade (e pode até ser), é apenas um entre muitos compostos potencialmente nocivos a nível da nossa saúde, geralmente não por efeito imediato, mas pela acomulação a longo prazo... muitas vezes é o preço a pagar para evitar outros males, veja-se a indústria alimentar. É a geração do adoçante, do revitalizante, do estabilizante, do adoçante, etc... Tudo é química! A dose faz o veneno e tudo é potencialmente tóxico! Até a água ingerida em exagero é tóxica!

Quanto a esse tipo de e-mail tipo "chain letter", eu já nem lhes ligo. Aliás ás vezes até parodio... o problema é separar o trigo do joio e seja uma situação mesmo verdadeira... Se algo me acontecesse (3 vezes na madeira) que precisasse da ajuda de muita gente dificilmente recorreria a uma ferramenta dessas!


----------



## vitamos (14 Fev 2008 às 15:06)

iceworld disse:


> Tenho aqui Sodium Lauryl Sulfate  na pasta de dentes Aquafresh
> Só pensam em €€€€€€€€€€€€€



Pois mas também tens fluoretos que te ajudam a ter os dentes brancos... mas se lavares demais podes ficar com fluorite e começar a ter dentes quebradiços... cá está! A dose faz o veneno, mas podias começar um movimento contra as pastas dentifricas! (e seria fácil  )


----------



## jPdF (14 Fev 2008 às 20:43)

Bem, vamos lá ver se os meus conhecimentos em dermofarmácia ajudam...

As concentrações utilizadas para a produção massiva desse tipo de produtos, champô, geles de banho, pastas de dentes, certos tipo de cremes nutritivos e bastantes produtos de aplicação tópica são tão baixas que não são suficientes para desenvolver qualquer tipo de absorção por parte da pele.

A afirmação que passa na mensagem não é mentira, e esses compostos (a maioria deles tensioactivos) estão defendidos pela FDA (Food and Drugs Administration) como potencialmente cancerígenos. 

O problema aqui é a via de administração: ninguém se vai por a beber champô ou a comer pastas de dentes, mas sim a aplicá-los na pele ou mucosas. A pele, pelo poder protector que demonstra devido, à camada lipidica superficial vai "repelir" estes compostos (e muitos outros), impossibilitando assim a sua absorção, ou reduzindo em muito o seu potencial...
Assim se num produto, a concentração de LSS-Lauril Sulfato de Sódio for 0.001% a possibilidade de ser absorvida por rondar os 0.0000001% e mesmo assim é uma concentração muito baixa para sortir efeitos mutagénicos em células...

Só para  terminar, gostei de, num artigo com tanto "rigor" químico, com a designação química para o LSS, e com estudos estatísticos em relação ao Cancro, o designarem como Virus... 

Pessoalmente acho que corremos mais riscos em coisas muito mais simples da nossa vida, do que no champô que durante cinco minutos aplicamos diariamente...


----------



## Vince (14 Fev 2008 às 21:03)

jPdF disse:


> A afirmação que passa na mensagem não é mentira, e esses compostos (a maioria deles tensioactivos) estão defendidos pela FDA (Food and Drugs Administration) como potencialmente cancerígenos.



Obrigado pela tua opinião.
Este tipo de mensagem tem muitas vezes uma parte verdadeira que serve para lhe dar credibilidade.  É um truque, tal como o foi adicionar o nome de uma qualquer instituição ou pessoa conhecida. A táctica nas teorias da conspiração, nos boatos maldosos, etc. também é assim. A mensagem é tanto ou mais eficaz quanto mais logico, elaborado e articulado está o falso com o verdadeiro. Por exemplo neste caso não está nada de especial, trabalho amador, não faz grande sentido a Faculdade de Ciências  nesta mensagem, podiam ter escolhido outra instituição, o Infarmed, a DGS, etc, etc. Estas topam-se bem, as que são bem feitas é que é mais difícil


----------



## Orion (18 Dez 2014 às 16:07)




----------



## camrov8 (18 Dez 2014 às 18:52)

como serralheiro estar sentado o dia todo não é problema


----------

